# Ocmulgee wma buck



## QuackHead90 (Nov 26, 2012)

i killed this deer on saturday morning  he was 3.5 years old and weighed 123 pounds


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats. Nice buck. Any pork?


----------



## QuackHead90 (Nov 26, 2012)

No I saw very little hog sign. We saw plenty of does  our group of three saw about thirty deer between Thursday and Friday and killed four bucks


----------



## tellis88 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah I was just about to ask about the deer you killed but you already posted a pic up 

Here's deer my buddy killed 2.5 120lb


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dc410n1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats. that's a good WMA buck!


----------

